# Realtek HD Audio 8.1 (No rear Sound)



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, ive set everything up like i do 100 times when formating my pc. But lately im getting no sound from my rear speakers when playing games that support surround sound. Also in DVD Videos using WMP11.
I have a speaker setup of 5.1. When i run the sound test in the Realtek application i get sound from all speakers. But thats the only app that does it. Vista has detected my setup and has select 5.1, in all the games that detect and use 5.1 i can select, there's just no sound.
Can someone help!!


----------



## Kovac (Oct 30, 2006)

Is there a Vista driver for your sound on Realtek site?
Did you download and install it?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah ive got the newest version. It even happened on the older ones.


----------



## REDALERT (Dec 5, 2007)

Karlos this problem is spreading like wild fire just google realtek sound problems and Booom tons of forums and sites just for this crap..... any how did u check in Dev manager and see if there were any conflics or ugly symbols (!) (?) in or around other devices.... not trying to insult your intellegence but u do this by right click MY computer icon -properties-hardware and look around for the above mentioned info

and if its just games and movies try to reinstall DirectX some times this corrects sound issues as well because of (DirectVoice and DirectSound)some times gets all fubar.... also in directx you can test your sound and it will tell you if there is a problem :sigh:


----------

